# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Sani-chips VS. Shredded aspen

## YOSEF

Shalom everybody,

I would just like an opinion from whoever would care to give it.

For those who have used or still use either Sani-chips or Shredded aspen,  I would like to know which you prefered and why.

I will be buying one or the other soon and I'd like some feedback before I do.  I will be using it for my Borneo python. She is currently on Cypress  and I'd like to try something different now.

Thank you,
Yosef

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I've used both and currently have both in use.

I just switched my Balls to shredded aspen again from Cypress and think I'm just going to stick with shredded aspen. The clean up is simple and I have no shedding issues.

I've always preferred shredded aspen and still stand by my choice of substrate. Sani-Chips are too finely shredded for my liking; I prefer Sani for my Kenyan Sand boas or colubrids.

I've used shredded aspen for my Blood, but because of her humidity requirements, some of the aspen would get moldy often. Wouldn't be a bad idea to try and see if you like.

----------

Tablespoon (07-31-2011),YOSEF (07-31-2011)

----------


## wolfy-hound

I've used the Sani-chips and shredded aspen. I'm using shredded aspen now(I also switch to newspaper on occasion).

Sani-chips tend to just get everywhere, and be messy, get into the water more, and overall had no real positives over the shredded aspen.

Shredded aspen was much easier to find and cheaper(I buy mine in big blocks at Tractor Supply) and although it tends to scatter a little if I'm in too much of a hurry, it's not as bad as the sani-chips. It's easier to spot clean to me too, since if a spot gets wet, it's a smaller spot than the sani-chips.

I guess sani-chips would be safer if your snake ate a few bits as the tiny bits would pass through the digestion without any issue. Otherwise, I don't see much difference other than personal preferance.

----------

YOSEF (08-01-2011)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

I used shredded before now I'm exclusively on Sanichips.. Those are less dusty.. holds Humidity better than shredded aspen and because those are formed in small flakes instead of splinters are safer in my opinion than regular aspen.. 
I agree with Wolfy that those are kind of messy but I dont have issues with getting those in the water..  

I'm VERY SATISFIED with this substrate... :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

Kit (08-09-2017),wolfy-hound (08-01-2011),YOSEF (08-01-2011)

----------


## YOSEF

Looks like I am gonna go with the Sani-chips.....I can always give the shreds a try later if I don't like the chips.  Thanks for the description of the chips....

Yosef

----------


## 2kdime

Ive got the coarse grade sani chips here and dont like them for my Bloods FWIW.

Newspaper all the way

----------


## Kara

> Looks like I am gonna go with the Sani-chips.....I can always give the shreds a try later if I don't like the chips.  Thanks for the description of the chips....
> 
> Yosef


Yosef, we're using the coarse-grade chips here & have been very successful with them.  If you want, I'll send you a sample of what we use so you can try them out before you purchase in a larger quantity - drop me a PM for the deets.  :Wink:  

K~

----------

YOSEF (08-01-2011)

----------


## bkelley02

I know this thread has been quiet for almost a month, but what are the 'Coarse Grade' Sani-chips?  I've never seen them, on the regular ones that you can get at National Pet Pharmacy.   :Confused:

----------


## 2kdime

They are the same as the "sani-chip"

Only they are thicker and measure roughly a 1/4" square

----------


## bkelley02

Any ideas where I could pick some up and try them?  Never heard of them before.

I have my snakes in my home office ( which is in the basement ) and I can't use Paper.  When I tried paper for a while, I could not keep working in the room if one of the snakes defecated and I couldn't stop working right away to clean it. :Sad:

----------


## sweety314

None of the suppliers in this area can get Sani-Chips, but the last two times I've ordered and bought the aspen, it's been in two different forms? styles? from the same vendor. Almost like they changed processing methods.

The first was more flakes, and chips shaped. The second time was more shred-like, more fine and more fluffy instead of chunky. For clean-ups I prefer the second, but it doesn't last as long, and is a little more dusty. Snakes don't seem to care either way. :Snake: 

I'd like the chance to use the Sani, if I could ever find a source. But since my local feed store is now able to get the 9 ft3 "bales" of aspen, it's not as urgent a priority as it used to be.

Basically, I think it comes down to personal preference, the cost, and difference of maintenance (that you're willing to do) and is needed to provide the snake with the humidity it needs.   :Good Job:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bkelley02

National Pet Pharmacy always seems to have it and shipping is usually $5.

http://www.nationalpetpharmacy.com/P...c-Foot-Bedding

Just never seen the larger version of it.  The Coarse grade discussed here.

----------


## sweety314

> National Pet Pharmacy always seems to have it and shipping is usually $5.
> 
> http://www.nationalpetpharmacy.com/P...c-Foot-Bedding
> 
> Just never seen the larger version of it.  The Coarse grade discussed here.


Thanks for the additional info, but with 36 snakes, 2.2 cu.ft.  just wouldn't make it worth the time and shipping to buy it. I'll stick with the big 9 cu. ft. bale that I get from my feed store.  :Wink:

----------

